# epistaxis control



## AnneCline (Oct 23, 2009)

I could use some clarification.  Pt comes into the office and Dr does nasal endoscopy and has to cauterize nasal bleeding.  Billed with 30901 (59) and 31231 but received denials for the 31231.  Should I have used 31238 instead?  Are 30901 with 31231 the same as billing 31238?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 24, 2009)

Anne, yes Coding the 31238 is the Nasal Controll of Hemmroiage along with the sinus endoscopy. 
30901 or 30903 is just comtoll lets say with a cautery stick.


----------



## AnneCline (Oct 26, 2009)

and if the Dr just uses the endoscope to look at the nasal passage and control the bleeding and NOT look at the sinuses, it is still ok to use this code (31238)?  I have a coworker questioning this with me.


----------



## jackjones62 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, you can use 31238 for just that purpose, nasal endoscopy is not just for viewing sinuses but nasal cavity as well; to bill out 31231 and 30901 would be considered "unbundling", you are absolutely correct with 31238.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

